

Mir for Ubuntu 13.10 progress report - mindstab
http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/08/15/mir-update-and-testing-mir-in-ubuntu-13-10/

======
mindstab
I think this is Canonical's most aggressive and unstable plan yet. Mir is baby
new, like version 0.0.9. They need to be doing a freeze soon for 13.10 and Mir
is still dropping major major features like multimonitor support (soon) and
has big performance regressions (some fixed soon). For something being
launched to the public in two months, this seems insanely aggressive and
unlikely to do well. I'm really disappointed

